# 2,700-Year-Old Marijuana Stash Found



## Phenom420 (Jun 17, 2009)

Researchers say they have located the world's oldest stash of marijuana, in a tomb in a remote part of China. The cache of cannabis is about 2,700 years old and was clearly "cultivated for psychoactive purposes," rather than as fibre for clothing or as food, says a research paper in the Journal of Experimental Botany.

The 789 grams of dried cannabis was buried alongside a light-haired, blue-eyed Caucasian man, likely a shaman of the Gushi culture, near Turpan in northwestern China.

The extremely dry conditions and alkaline soil acted as preservatives, allowing a team of scientists to carefully analyze the stash, which still looked green though it had lost its distinctive odour.

"To our knowledge, these investigations provide the oldest documentation of cannabis as a pharmacologically active agent," says the newly published paper, whose lead author was American neurologist Dr. Ethan B. Russo.

Remnants of cannabis have been found in ancient Egypt and other sites, and the substance has been referred to by authors such as the Greek historian Herodotus. But the tomb stash is the oldest so far that could be thoroughly tested for its properties.

The 18 researchers, most of them based in China, subjected the cannabis to a battery of tests, including carbon dating and genetic analysis. Scientists also tried to germinate 100 of the seeds found in the cache, without success.

The marijuana was found to have a relatively high content of THC, the main active ingredient in cannabis, but the sample was too old to determine a precise percentage.

Researchers also could not determine whether the cannabis was smoked or ingested, as there were no pipes or other clues in the tomb of the shaman, who was about 45 years old.

The large cache was contained in a leather basket and in a wooden bowl, and was likely meant to be used by the shaman in the afterlife.

"This materially is unequivocally cannabis, and no material has previously had this degree of analysis possible," Russo said in an interview from Missoula, Mont.

"It was common practice in burials to provide materials needed for the afterlife. No hemp or seeds were provided for fabric or food. Rather, cannabis as medicine or for visionary purposes was supplied."

The tomb also contained bridles, archery equipment and a harp, confirming the man's high social standing.

Russo is a full-time consultant with GW Pharmaceuticals, which makes Sativex, a cannabis-based medicine approved in Canada for pain linked to multiple sclerosis and cancer.

The company operates a cannabis-testing laboratory at a secret location in southern England to monitor crop quality for producing Sativex, and allowed Russo use of the facility for tests on 11 grams of the tomb cannabis.

Researchers needed about 10 months to cut red tape barring the transfer of the cannabis to England from China, Russo said.

The inter-disciplinary study was published this week by the British-based botany journal, which uses independent reviewers to ensure the accuracy and objectivity of all submitted papers.

The substance has been found in two of the 500 Gushi tombs excavated so far in northwestern China, indicating that cannabis was either restricted for use by a few individuals or was administered as a medicine to others through shamans, Russo said.

"It certainly does indicate that cannabis has been used by man for a variety of purposes for thousands of years."

Russo, who had a neurology practice for 20 years, has previously published studies examining the history of cannabis.

"I hope we can avoid some of the political liabilities of the issue," he said, referring to his latest paper.

The region of China where the tomb is located, Xinjiang, is considered an original source of many cannabis strains worldwide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2009)

very very good read.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol I love Borat, he is the man!


----------



## indipow82 (Jun 17, 2009)

What wonderful info!! Thank you for that post!!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

interesting i have heard cannabis has been found since the neolithic periods in grave sites.


----------



## SunKissedBuds (Jun 17, 2009)

dont think id wanna smoke that guys stash!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

i would kill to smoke that stash who knows what cannabinoid complex would be present more than likely it would do nothing as most of the thc would have degraded but only one way to know.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 18, 2009)

See it has a purpose


----------



## joker152 (Jun 18, 2009)

very interesting read man, did it say if they tested the bud for thc content and stuff like that?


----------



## joker152 (Jun 18, 2009)

atually i just read the part about taking ten months to test, that would be crazy if it was like super high thc or something like that.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 18, 2009)

thc cant increase but the profile of cannabinoids would be different from what we smoke today. it sucks they were unable to sprout the seeds i have heard of a seed of some type of tree in israel being sprouted after a similar amount of time using concentrated g.a.(giberellic acid).


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 18, 2009)

that is so cool. soooo cool


----------



## joshbigbuds (Jun 18, 2009)

oh thats where i put it!


----------



## Phenom420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Id say not being the the fridge it wouldn't be that great... Would love to try tho...


----------



## indipow82 (Jun 25, 2009)

imagining......... yeah i would smoke it real quick!! waste no time, get right to it!! lol


----------



## notpatient (Jun 26, 2009)

thank you for the enlightening read,Im sure in 2000 years no one will find our smoke instead they will find some meth heads stash because they love hiding sh#@T


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

The article was written nearly 700 years ago


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

they have found charred cannabis in grave sites as far back as the neolithic period it was used medicinally and in spiritual practices. not that its possible but i would pay big bucks for few seeds of the cannabis back then true unadulterated land race strains of unknown origins.


----------



## indipow82 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh yeah!! those strains would be insane!!! i would pay big myself for that too!!!!!!!!


----------



## hughlle (Jun 26, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i would kill to smoke that stash who knows what cannabinoid complex would be present more than likely it would do nothing as most of the thc would have degraded but only one way to know.


what he said, to start with  what i'd give to roll up something from that. not because it is a crazy high or whatnot, just because wow, how amazing is that. in the same way, when i've trecked and i'm sat on the side of a mountain or some cliffs etc, while i'm toking on that half-way reef, all i'm thinking is of the ages and such that went by to create the landscape. bit of a nerdy bit, but i studied geology, and when you crack a rock and find a perfectly split perfectly preserved fossil and you think that you're the first person to look at this in 90 million years or whatnot, then that really hits home for me.

short of it, i'd smoke that! and also put some in a big ass 8 foot by 8 foot picture frame so i could forver be just WOW!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

hughlle said:


> what he said, to start with  what i'd give to roll up something from that. not because it is a crazy high or whatnot, just because wow, how amazing is that. in the same way, when i've trecked and i'm sat on the side of a mountain or some cliffs etc, while i'm toking on that half-way reef, all i'm thinking is of the ages and such that went by to create the landscape. bit of a nerdy bit, but i studied geology, and when you crack a rock and find a perfectly split perfectly preserved fossil and you think that you're the first person to look at this in 90 million years or whatnot, then that really hits home for me.
> 
> short of it, i'd smoke that! and also put some in a big ass 8 foot by 8 foot picture frame so i could forver be just WOW!


yeah i agree its more in a way experiencing the past smoking an old strain like that. i remember as a kid we went on field trips to a corroding hillside where fossilized sea creatures could be found in large numbers. when ever i would dig one out of the hillside i found it cool that i was the first human or mammal for that matter to have ever touched that fossil which when alive no humans existed at all. i love aspects of life like that. not nerdy at all i love thinking about things like that it puts life in perspective


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 26, 2009)

Very interesting. Just one question. This dude they found with the stash is 2700 years old and you can still tell that he has blue eyes. wow!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

far out. i use to think mummies could only exist in extremely dry enviroments. but i saw a documentary of a chinese mummy which was moist and soft after 2000+ years after burial they were not completely certain as to why there was minimal degradation trippy shit i must say.


----------



## HighGrayde (Jun 26, 2009)

i wanna get buried with a big stash for my after life too


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 26, 2009)

i want a mix of strains in my tomb. i plan on cremation though so shit. oh well i guess burn a pound of og with my body yeah that works for me.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah the Wifey and me r going to put it n our wills, also when we got married and every anniversary we get new glass pieces and we want to be buried with the ALL LOL

We are pretty religious with our Gonja.
I killed a male and she was about to break down in tears, she gets attached to them.

Have a lookie


----------



## desert fox (Jul 2, 2009)

Am I the only person that is pissed off at the dude for being buried with the weed. Thats one stingy greedy bastard. Leave it for your friends to smoke.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey maybe they all took a piece first, ya never kno.... I prob would have, smoked one for him. ....


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 2, 2009)

thats awesome.. im gunna hide a half quarter in my house or some place in a box... maybe itll be found in a few hundred years..... or maybe a few days... either or.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah or maybe if the cops bust in and do a search they might find it after you have forgotten about it.. LOL atleast that's my luck.
Ive found shit I forgot about before, it's nice and scary.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey I gots a problem or 2 any help???
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/209561-2-problems-please-help-me.html


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

when i was kid we buried a bunch of stuff in a time capsule including some weed but we dug it up a few years later i wish it was still buried.


----------



## grow space (Jul 4, 2009)

wow-i would smoke that stash hard!!!!!maybe it can still get you high, but i really dont belive ie.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah I don't think you would catch a buzz unless it was from the lack of oxygen to your brain LOL
But I would give it a try anyways....


----------



## SmokinandTokein (Jul 8, 2009)

You know what we buried our uncle with a 1/4 of Widow and 2 40ozs of budwiser XD we slipped it in the casket just like he would have liked (R.I.P) Lymphnode cancer  we saved a joint of his last stash and were gunna smoke it on his 1st year of death to remember him by......i wonder if some crazy future people will dig up his stash.....


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very, Very cool. And chances are graverobbers got to the rest of the herb, that or the tenders were tokin it little by little. Maybe the priests that took care of this tomb liked opium and pot was no good for them.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 9, 2009)

im toking some nice herb rite noe


----------



## TylerBrooks (Jul 9, 2009)

As Dr. Jones would say. That dank-ass, chinese herb belongs in a museum.


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah it does.
I wouldn't mind a few grams in my collection...


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmmm. thats alot of pot close to 2 pounds he must of been a fuckin Grade-A potHEAD!


----------



## juststartin (Jul 13, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hmmmm. thats alot of pot close to 2 pounds he must of been a fuckin Grade-A potHEAD!


yeah but how much of it would have been BUD?


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 16, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> hmmmm. thats alot of pot close to 2 pounds he must of been a fuckin Grade-A potHEAD!


I kno that's who I wanna b remembered.
The stoner that was... hehe


----------



## il3fe (Jul 21, 2009)

so how was the smoke? lol
i think you'll be able to see the shaman once you smoke that shit


----------



## Po' William (Jul 26, 2009)

I think it would be great if they grabbed the genetic code from those seeds and reproduced the strain.


----------



## Mattplusness (Aug 5, 2009)

now that is a cure


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh I got the cure growing myself gagagaga
Im stoned.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 22, 2009)

yup, wish I could have found the stash and wrote about it myself rather than just reposting a article LOL


----------



## sniggers (Aug 23, 2009)

Your forgot the rest of the article:

*2,700 year-old man held for possession.*

*China* A 2,700 year old male caucasian was arrested today for allegedly possessing and transporting marijuana through time with the intent to distribute. Authorities found almost 2 pounds of marijuana in the mans home after a raid was conducted following an anonymous tip. Officers also found small wicker baskets used in the sale of marijuana. Following the search, Chief Officer Xeng said, "He just lay there, didn't move and inch, [...] probably stoned off his ass!" The man was taken into police custody and bail was set at 10,000 loafs of bread. The lawyer of the 2,700 year old said his client only wished to see his "mummy".


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 23, 2009)

sniggers said:


> Your forgot the rest of the article:
> 
> *2,700 year-old man held for possession.*
> 
> *China* A 2,700 year old male caucasian was arrested today for allegedly possessing and transporting marijuana through time with the intent to distribute. Authorities found almost 2 pounds of marijuana in the mans home after a raid was conducted following an anonymous tip. Officers also found small wicker baskets used in the sale of marijuana. Following the search, Chief Officer Xeng said, "He just lay there, didn't move and inch, [...] probably stoned off his ass!" The man was taken into police custody and bail was set at 10,000 loafs of bread. The lawyer of the 2,700 year old said his client only wished to see his "mummy".


I heard that he wouldn't even answer their questions, wouldn't make a phone call or anything. Think they will give him the death penalty there?


----------



## p3ps1c0la (Sep 13, 2009)

I think that stash on auction would get more than MJs crap combined.


----------



## stonurse (Sep 13, 2009)

i would probably smoke that chinese stash...nyc read...


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 13, 2009)

Man I'd smoke anything (gonja I mean)
something that's that old is religious, I would so def partake.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 24, 2009)

dude this article is cool as shit!! thanks for the post! how do i give + rep??? if i knew you would get it!! lol


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 24, 2009)

Any Sources Available?


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Blue Moonshine1 said:


> dude this article is cool as shit!! thanks for the post! how do i give + rep??? if i knew you would get it!! lol


Hey thanks, yeah Id get it LOL
just click the




button at the top right of my post and there ya go, also put your name at the end so plp kno u gave em rep.


iNVESTIGATE said:


> Any Sources Available?


Huh??

It's nice to see plp still read this one, I love it.


----------



## Hot Mess (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet news dude!


----------



## alforra (Sep 24, 2009)

lol that is awesome.. You know there was atleast 1 stoner scientist in the group that was like.. "2700 year old shaman weed.. FUCK YES!" I think we all would lol. I think the seeds probably would have been safer with someone on this forum though lol.. Those bitches would be sprouted and sold out of a seed bank by now.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 24, 2009)

alforra said:


> lol that is awesome.. You know there was atleast 1 stoner scientist in the group that was like.. "2700 year old shaman weed.. FUCK YES!" I think we all would lol. I think the seeds probably would have been safer with someone on this forum though lol.. Those bitches would be sprouted and sold out of a seed bank by now.


Yea EXACTLY!


Ah Im gonna smoke my less than 27 day old.


----------



## greenpeace31 (Sep 24, 2009)

well guys look at my avatar that plant is budding right now its from Vietnam the seeds are 40 years old found them in the ol mans war stuff in a luckystrike pac found four seeds two of them made it.i will get some new picks up its been 5 weeks in budding. the avatar is a CLONEof it!! got a sweet skunky sour smell and taste.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 24, 2009)

nice man, how about posting some pics.....


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 24, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Huh??


 
lol .. The source for the 2,700 yr. old stash article. Like who wrote it or whateverr


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 25, 2009)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> lol .. The source for the 2,700 yr. old stash article. Like who wrote it or whateverr


Well Bud this is where I copied it from
http://www.torontosun.com/news/weird/2008/11/27/7557641.htmlbongsmilie


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 25, 2009)

i want a seed .,.,i would love to get one of those germed.,.,i hope its someone who smokes the herb in that lab thatll be smart enufto smuggle a couple out,.,.,lets keep our fingers crossd


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 25, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> i want a seed .,.,i would love to get one of those germed.,.,i hope its someone who smokes the herb in that lab thatll be smart enufto smuggle a couple out,.,.,lets keep our fingers crossd


Yeah I doubt it happened, but I would def love for it to.


----------



## alforra (Sep 29, 2009)

greenpeace31 said:


> well guys look at my avatar that plant is budding right now its from Vietnam the seeds are 40 years old found them in the ol mans war stuff in a luckystrike pac found four seeds two of them made it.i will get some new picks up its been 5 weeks in budding. the avatar is a CLONEof it!! got a sweet skunky sour smell and taste.


Awesome man!! That would be such a fun grow.. you better keep that one around out of sentimental value.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 29, 2009)

ya kno I wasnt the 1st to mention this on RIU, just the most detail I've seen.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 29, 2009)

sadly even with a lab germing the seeds it will likely be impossible.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> sadly even with a lab germing the seeds it will likely be impossible.


Yeah sadly, sometimes thing are completely lost.


----------



## sonoma (Sep 30, 2009)

That's what you call cured LOL I would of fired it up if it was me.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 30, 2009)

sonoma said:


> That's what you call cured LOL I would of fired it up if it was me.


I do think it might b a little dry and stale.


----------



## Eire (Nov 9, 2009)

Great post man, +rep! 

It has always struck me as significant that homo sapiens have been around for about 400K years and for most of it kept living like animals sleeping in/under tress, walking about in search of food, and made very little progress over time. But then we discovered marijuana sometime between 10K and 20K years ago (am I wrong?) and suddenly blammo! -we start making one discovery / invention after another. In terms of our time line, mix humans and weed to get instant civilization and technology. 

Recently I read that weed encourages brain cell reproduction in a small way. So I wonder if that was the straw that broke the camel's back. We just needed a little more brain power, just a couple more IQ points, and then blam -we are suddenly smart enough to make things happen. It's just a personal theory of mine but wow, every time I learn something new about the ancient history of weed, it seems to support the idea. 

Anyway, thanks for the great read!


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Eire said:


> Great post man, +rep!
> 
> It has always struck me as significant that homo sapiens have been around for about 400K years and for most of it kept living like animals sleeping in/under tress, walking about in search of food, and made very little progress over time. But then we discovered marijuana sometime between 10K and 20K years ago (am I wrong?) and suddenly blammo! -we start making one discovery / invention after another. In terms of our time line, mix humans and weed to get instant civilization and technology.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, 2 bad we wont b around to toke much longer.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome read... this is why i wake 'n bake w/ RIU almost every morning...


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Awesome read... this is why i wake 'n bake w/ RIU almost every morning...


Hell yeah, I wish I had some gonja.
Im out till harvest. About 4 weeks or so, mayb less I dunno.

This is my first flower round with a HPS & real nutes with supplements so mayb sooner.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Eire said:


> Great post man, +rep!
> 
> It has always struck me as significant that homo sapiens have been around for about 400K years and for most of it kept living like animals sleeping in/under tress, walking about in search of food, and made very little progress over time. But then we discovered marijuana sometime between 10K and 20K years ago (am I wrong?) and suddenly blammo! -we start making one discovery / invention after another. In terms of our time line, mix humans and weed to get instant civilization and technology.
> 
> ...


Didn't get any rep from ya LOL but thanks anyways


----------



## Eire (Nov 10, 2009)

That's weird, I just tried again and it said I must spread rep around before giving it to you gain. You were the last person I gave rep. Hmmm, I gave you rep on one page, then went to the next page and wrote my reply. Would that have messed it up?


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Eire said:


> That's weird, I just tried again and it said I must spread rep around before giving it to you gain. You were the last person I gave rep. Hmmm, I gave you rep on one page, then went to the next page and wrote my reply. Would that have messed it up?


oh that must b u 4 down sry man u didnt leave ur name LOL
i read that after 3 other plp had reped me so i didnt think it was.... lol i really need to get stoned... even if it is 2700 years old LOL


----------



## Eire (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, no prob dude. Sometimes I forget what's going on in the middle of a sentence. But then I remember oh yeah, I'm radioactive! (Steve Martin) Hahaha.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Eire said:


> Lol, no prob dude. Sometimes I forget what's going on in the middle of a sentence. But then I remember oh yeah, I'm radioactive! (Steve Martin) Hahaha.


lol
steve martin hows he funny¿


----------



## Eire (Nov 10, 2009)

I must be showing my age. When I was a kid I got a real kick out of his act with the arrow through his head and all. In one part he said how frustrated he got when he forgot what he was trying to say and someone declared "then it must not have been important". To which he replied "Oh yeah, now I remember. I'm radioactive!" Haaahahahaha!


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Eire said:


> I must be showing my age. When I was a kid I got a real kick out of his act with the arrow through his head and all. In one part he said how frustrated he got when he forgot what he was trying to say and someone declared "then it must not have been important". To which he replied "Oh yeah, now I remember. I'm radioactive!" Haaahahahaha!


Yeah ummm I really never got him....
No worries man, I got a warped sense of humor.
I only liked him in that movie where his parents were black and he joined a circus and all that was about it.


----------



## Eire (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, the Jerk was good, and My Blue Heaven. Otherwise his movies are mediocre. I'm not a fan or anything, I just always thought it funny to be such an idiot to forget you're radioactive and walking around radiating people. I guess I have a warped sense of humor too. LOL


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Eire said:


> Yeah, the Jerk was good, and My Blue Heaven. Otherwise his movies are mediocre. I'm not a fan or anything, I just always thought it funny to be such an idiot to forget you're radioactive and walking around radiating people. I guess I have a warped sense of humor too. LOL


Maybe if I saw that one I'd find it funny.
Yeah that was the name, it was funny gotta b high as hell but still.

I think Ive just gotten so where if plp dont cuss and aren't vulgar I just dont get a good laugh.


----------



## Eire (Nov 11, 2009)

Vulgarity is a form of slapstick. It's timeless. You can never beat some good old Three Stooges.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Eire said:


> Vulgarity is a form of slapstick. It's timeless. You can never beat some good old Three Stooges.


lol, yeah I watched em when I was a kid.


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 15, 2009)

I know this thread is old.... but i want some of those seeds!


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 16, 2009)

well i recently was given various batches of seeds from as far back as 1977 so not 2000+ years old but old nonethless im gonna pop them soon some are from norcal some are thai and some are unknown.


----------



## Murfy (Dec 16, 2009)

if you care to read the emporer's new clothes one of the main theories is mj has played significant role in human development
i agree
aren't the declaration and constitution written upon hemp paper and their the greatest invention of human kind
FREEDOM
i think this guy was just 2700 years ahead of the curve


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 16, 2009)

i'd like to go back in time to random years and slap the shit outta anybody that ever had a part in marijuana being illegalized.... 

i want that kind of burial too... like a couple ounces of my last crop after i die... haha... of course w/ my best piece and some papers as well.... Then i'd want someone to open up the casket 10 years later and see if any of the pot was gone... MUAHAHA.... lol


----------



## dtp5150 (Apr 18, 2010)

another big smack in the face of awesomeness


----------



## one11 (Apr 18, 2010)

what the hell you guys talking about??? i'd smoke the HELL out of that dudes stash. talk about a cure!


----------



## anonymous4289 (Apr 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> if you care to read the emporer's new clothes one of the main theories is mj has played significant role in human development




old thread, i know, but a lot of people talk about that. here's bill hicks joking about drugs and evolution:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSH6ofHbeUw


----------



## one11 (Apr 19, 2010)

anonymous4289 said:


> old thread, i know, but a lot of people talk about that. here's bill hicks joking about drugs and evolution:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSH6ofHbeUw


 
great watch. i know its suppose to be comedy, but i believe alot of what he's saying.


----------



## joe weed smoker (Apr 19, 2010)

by "testing the marijuana" they mean they rolled some blunts and got lifted off some shaman headies, well thats how i would test..


----------



## anonymous4289 (Apr 19, 2010)

one11 said:


> great watch. i know its suppose to be comedy, but i believe alot of what he's saying.



yeah, a lot of his stuff is interesting/thought provoking more than it is comedy.


----------



## biedz1216 (Dec 15, 2012)

"Germination was attempted with 100 achenes in compost, but no emergence was
observed after 21 d. (4175)


http://www.umsl.edu/~keelr/180/ancient_pot.pdf


----------

